# Gantt Chart with Excel



## العبد الفقير (20 ديسمبر 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW_wGSFavTc


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل العبد الفقير 
بالطبع الى الله

لا ادري كيف اشكرك

ولكن حسبنا
دعاءنا الى الله 
بان يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء

فالفيديو رائع واكثر
ومفيد واكثر
ويوفر الوقت والجهد في عمل جدول زمني سريع وواقعي


اشكرك كل الشكر

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## العبد الفقير (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ، يوجد هناك برنامج اكسل أفضل من هذا يشابه إلى حد كبير برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت.

وكل عام أنت بخير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام و أنتم بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng_houssam (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الفاضل على هذا الملف وبالحقيقة يزداد اعجابي كل يوم اكثر واكثر بقدرات هذا البرنامج اكسل حيث انه بلا حدود وشكرا مرة اخرى اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الى أخى العبد الفقير الى اللة الغنى بعلمة
مساهماتك رائعة والفيديو أكثر من رائع وأنت تستحق أكثر مما قالة الزملاء ندعوا لك بالتوفيق
والمزيد من المساهمات البناءة


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايلي توما (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سامح الدرفيل (18 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



eng_houssam قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الفاضل على هذا الملف وبالحقيقة يزداد اعجابي كل يوم اكثر واكثر بقدرات هذا البرنامج اكسل حيث انه بلا حدود وشكرا مرة اخرى اخي العزيز


يبيلبيللللللل


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## صابر دياب (27 فبراير 2008)

رائع جداً

كنت أبحث عنها من فترة ولم أتخيل أنها بين يدي

جزاك الله خيراًً


----------



## mhmdmkrm (9 مارس 2008)

ملف أكثر من رائع و نرجو أن تدلنا على المصدر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فبعد ماقاله الزملاء الافاضل قبلى ولم يوفوك حقك عجز لسانى عما اقول لكن سادعو الله لك بما يسره لى من دعاء


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 مارس 2008)

أحببت أن أشارك ببعض الوصلات الخاصة بنفس الموضوع
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA010346051033.aspx
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/GanttChart.html
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/GanttLinks.html
http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/pub0009/LPMArticle.asp?ID=343
http://www.hyperthot.com/pm_excel_gantt.htm
http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/excel-gantt-chart.html
كما تجدوا بالمرفقات نموذج ملف اكسيل مفيد 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## تامرالمصرى (11 مارس 2008)

شكر مستحق للاخ سيف


----------



## نبيل رزق (4 أبريل 2008)

tna you very much


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا المهندس سيف والمهندس العبد الفقير مجهود رائع لكما


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## didiplani (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الفقير


----------



## amr assem (2 فبراير 2009)

وفقك الله لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة ونرجوا ان تزودنا بمعلومات اكثر تساعدنا في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## topman007 (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير 

فعلا ملف رائع


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## azeez3500 (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## am123 (1 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية
ممكن سؤال؟؟


----------



## anwarco (5 سبتمبر 2010)

حياك الله يامهندس


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وسلامة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (21 يناير 2011)

*Project Management Tutorial -part 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK9oSoKXClA&feature=related


----------



## حلاحنين (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ismail m f (15 فبراير 2011)

شكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور م


----------



## نجم الدين حسن بخيت (11 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه*


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

